

Arab spring: an interactive timeline of Middle East protests - mukyu
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/interactive/2011/mar/22/middle-east-protest-interactive-timeline

======
mukyu
I was disappointed that it was flash; however, it is an interesting example of
a newspaper using technology to present information in more useful ways.
Anyone could have made something similar, but I have yet to see one.

